# New from Long Island NY



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

glad to have you return to the world of archery!:star:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Welcome Back!*

To archery, that is!

I think you'll get a lot out of this site -- I certainly do!

-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Welcome.


----------



## jf69 (Oct 9, 2005)

welcome. where in nassau are you? Im in nassau too.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* chiao62. Have fun here.


----------



## chiao62 (Dec 4, 2008)

jf69 said:


> welcome. where in nassau are you? Im in nassau too.


Im in great neck


----------



## shaftgiver09 (Nov 12, 2007)

*WElcome from former Brooklynite*

What's up Long Island, there's no deer on the Island lol shootin city yotes huh. The island isn't the city though most southerns don't lknow that there is an upstate though.


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT and back to Archery


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

